# Rating Cleared 500 Trips A Lie?



## driver5000 (Jun 11, 2016)

Explain How Rating is Cleared Every 500 Trips?

Does the Rating return to 5 on 500th Trip?

If Not Than How Does it reset?

500th trip rating means nothing if not reset to 5.


----------



## thesatanicmechanic (Nov 5, 2016)

Rating reflects last 500 trips.


----------



## Do tell (Nov 11, 2016)

Rating is average of last 500 rides.At ride 501 first trip drops etc etc.


----------



## chris1966 (Apr 12, 2016)

Trip Rating Reset.

hahahahaha.... hehehehehe.... LOL!!!!!


----------



## Lambda001 (Jul 30, 2015)

reset to 5 after 500 trips ? LMAO. where did you hear this?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Ratings are calculated based on the past 500 rated trips. So once you reach 501 trips, trip#1 will be replaced by
trip#501. So trip#2- trip#501 will be used to calculate your ratings and so on.

So if your very first rider gave you a 1 star but the rider on the 501th trip gave you a five star, then the 1 star will be replaced with 5 stars.


----------



## LCR_dog (Aug 29, 2016)

Stupid


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

driver5000 said:


> Explain How Rating is Cleared Every 500 Trips?
> 
> Does the Rating return to 5 on 500th Trip?
> 
> ...


Uber can't get their app straight.
It is sad.


----------

